# صناعة سائل الجلي مثل بريل وفيري



## spotcolor (9 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام منذ فترة وهذا الموضوع متوقف عن المشاركات الجديدة 
وعلى الارجح لإنشغال الأخوة الخبراء وأصحاب المواضيع القديمة التي تتناول هذا الموضوع
لذلك عدت وطلبت هذه الخلطة عسى ان تلقى تفاعل جديد من قبل الأخوة
وأن يضعوا لنا أخر ماتوصلوا إليه من خبرات وتجارب
وانا شخصيا ابحث عن خلطة ممتازة لأبدأ بها مشروعي 
وانا من سوريا وارغب ان يدلنا اﻷخوة الكرام عن أماكن تواجد مواد الخلطة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
*​


----------



## spotcolor (9 مارس 2013)

أتمنى من الاخوة ان يضعوا لنا صورا لورشاتهم او أفلام فيديو لطريقة التصنيع حتى يستفيد الجميع 
ولكم الشكر وارجو التفاعل مع الطلب


----------



## spotcolor (10 مارس 2013)

للرفع وأرجو من الاخوة المشاركة بجديدهم وبخبراتهم


----------



## صالح البازات (27 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار عن الصابون السائل
ما دور اليوريا في صناعه سائل الجلي وما هي النسبه المرغوب بها


----------

